# Ordering Pizza In The Near Future?



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Turn speakers on for this one! I love it!

Ordering Pizza

Randy


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nothing seem to happen when I clicked the link.

Must be me

But id love a pizza

Toolman


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Kinda scary. wonder how close we are to that reality.

Think I ll just go pick up my pizza.

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Closer than one would like to think!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, I'd loke to order a large combo. Hold the anchovies.
Thanks Randy, I'll owe you one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Always pay cash, use an alias, pick it up yourself, park around the corner, call from a pay phone.

Do I sound paranoid?

Just because you're paranoid, that doesn't mean they really aren't after you, you know.









Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sooner then you think....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

dmbcfd said:


> Always pay cash, use an alias, pick it up yourself, park around the corner, call from a pay phone.
> 
> Do I sound paranoid?
> 
> ...


Henry Kissinger was asked about Richard Nixon once and he said "Just because you are a paranoid, doesn't mean you don't have enemies".

Reverie


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

A couple more terrorist attacks on the homeland, a couple more patriot acts from big brother and we're there








God help us!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It right around the corner








What next, when you go to the bathroom and how many times









Don


----------

